# p0105 map sensor 1997 2.4 2wd



## cse8921 (Mar 22, 2008)

Where is the map sensor located? Dealers claim this isn't one on this truck or its called something else.
Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its also know as a "boost sensor" ,there is one under the hood and one back by the canister (oem part #'s, frt 22365-1S700, rr 25085-1S707 depending on production date of the vehicle)


----------



## cse8921 (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting... I did look for that boost sensor and it's around 350.00.
NAPA sold me a "MAP" sensor for that truck for 80.00 that has a 3 prong female plug and a vacuum port. I'm not sure what this map sensor is for.
The OEM cost for the boost sensor is outrageous. Maybe they are the same, I'll have to look.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The MAP sensor, aka "absolute pressure sensor," is used only for on-board diagnosis and not use to control the engine. It's connected to the MAP/BARO switch solenoid valve via a vacuum hose. It should be on a metal bracket on the passenger side of the engine compartment, situated between the air cleaner and the relay box. Part catalog probably refers to it as a "boost sensor," as mentioned.


----------



## cse8921 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! Replaced it and cleared the codes. Thanks to all for the replies.


----------

